# Studio Mist Foundation



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 21, 2006)

I thought that these were limited edition... did I get my wires crossed somewhere or something?


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 21, 2006)

theyre LE


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 21, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere that the blushes were definitely LE, but that the foundations would be permanent in MAC stores (but still LE at counters).  I could be dreaming that, but I'm pretty sure I heard it somewhere.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 21, 2006)

^ yea that is what I posted you're not dreaming lol

They are LE at counters not stores hth

VD


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 23, 2006)

LE at counters, perm at the store.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

Just as the others have said, they are LE only at MAC Counters, the MAC Stores and Pro Stores they are a permanent foundation.

However the blushes ARE LE at stores and counters.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 24, 2006)

So now that I know they are permanent...
Would it be a good idea to get them and include them in my kit as opposed to trying to collect every single foundation color?  Not to mention, I'm too brain defecit to mix up foundation shades, and I end up wasting product when I try to mix....


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 24, 2006)

they are indeed permanent at the MAC freestanding stores and pro stores. not MAC counters within larger department stores.  

i really disliked the mists, though. i'll probably end up returning them, when i have the time.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So now that I know they are permanent...
Would it be a good idea to get them and include them in my kit as opposed to trying to collect every single foundation color?  Not to mention, I'm too brain defecit to mix up foundation shades, and I end up wasting product when I try to mix...._

 
Well it depends on what type of makeup you do...  Studio Mist is a very sheer foundation, I have had luck building it a little by stippling with the 187 brush, but it is still at BEST sheer to medium coverage.  And it is also a very natural satin finish which means it has a little bit of a sheen to it.

If you think you can get use out of it then yep!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, most of the time, the person that I'm working with has their own foundation anyway, but sometimes they don't, and since I can build it to a medium coverage (i don't really ever get clients that need or want full coverage foundation, except for weddings, but they always have their own make up anyway) then it might be a good way for me to start a collection of foundations.  I use a stippling brush for foundation on everybody anyway.

Hmmm...it would save me money buying the 6 of these instead of trying to buy like 12 different shades to mix....hmmmmmmm


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Well, most of the time, the person that I'm working with has their own foundation anyway, but sometimes they don't, and since I can build it to a medium coverage (i don't really ever get clients that need or want full coverage foundation, except for weddings, but they always have their own make up anyway) then it might be a good way for me to start a collection of foundations.  I use a stippling brush for foundation on everybody anyway.

Hmmm...it would save me money buying the 6 of these instead of trying to buy like 12 different shades to mix....hmmmmmmm_

 
I wouldn't buy 12 foundations to mix...you only need 3 of each shade range tops!  One Light, one Medium, and one Darker of each NC and NW.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm also not good at mixing lol i end up wasting a lot of product when i try to.

i think i'll grab a few of the studio mists in light/medium colors, cuz I have plenty of foundations between my mother, my sister, and myself for the medium-darker range.  my sister is NC30, my mom is NC45 and I'm NC50/NW45.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 26, 2006)

The new mist foundations totally rock.


----------



## Mars818 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Best way to apply Studio Mist Foundation*

Hey all!!!!!

So I've always been dying to try a spray foundation because it seems like such a cool concept, and was THRILLED to pieces that MAC came out with it!!!!!!!!!!! I also just recently bought the 187 brush and wonder HOW THE HECK ive been living without it!! ITs amazing!!!!!!!!! and on that note I will say the 187 brush + Studio Mist = the answers to all my prayers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! The results are AMAZING!! I used it with the normal foundation brush when I first got it, and the results were good, just seemed like the brush soaked up all the foundation which didn't allow it to spread. So, if you have average skin like me, some splotchy parts, not uniformly colored, etc etc, the studio mist is perfect. I don't think its as sheer as pple say, it just seems like that because it comes on soo lightly because it is so concentrated - don't over apply it!!  1 big spray or 2 medium ones will do. Perfect for everyday! Doesnt feel like you're wearing a thing!!!! I cant say enough about this product!! So for all the skeptics, DEFINATELY try it!!!!!!!! and please do let me know what you think about it!!!!!!


----------



## oddinary (Nov 26, 2006)

Not really to do with the Studio Mist, but do you find the 187 too dense sometimes? I've seen in at the counters and it is indeed uber soft yet I've never applied it to my face... I'm quite heavy handed (like even when I write, you can feel the writing on the reverse side) so I'm afraid if I DO get the 187 and apply it, will the product go everywhere? I'm not sure if I'm making any sense, but maybe it's bad experience with drugstore brushes... because the brush hairs go everywhere making the product NOT concentrate on one spot (for something like blush)...

Sorry if I confused you! I don't really know how to word this, hehe!


----------



## Lalli (Nov 26, 2006)

^^The product wont go everywhere so you dont need to worry about that. the 187 is one brush i would definantly invest in


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 26, 2006)

I LOVE my studio mist and I too apply it with a 187.  Totally foolprrof, and the first MAC foundation to turn yellowy halfway through the day.

Hope they make this is permanent item.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Nov 26, 2006)

Girls,
Do u spray Studio Mist onto 187 brush
or spray the Studio Mist onto your face first then only
even it out with the brush?


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Nov 26, 2006)

^ Sweetie please DO NOT spray the SM directly on to your face LOL.

No spray it on to a hard surface like a hand mirror or small dish.


~VD


----------



## Mars818 (Nov 26, 2006)

Definatley spray it first, I use my hand. I give a good spray (about a quarter size circle) on my hand, and dab the 187 Lightly and brush in a circular motion on my face, then dab a little more and repeat. It will definately not go everywhere! Esp because so little comes out when you spray and the brush picks it up very well. I think it works even better with this brush becasue the foundation is sooo light! Definately try 187!!  You'll love it!! The best $45 I've invested in a brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 
_... I'm quite heavy handed (like even when I write, you can feel the writing on the reverse side) so I'm afraid if I DO get the 187 and apply it, will the product go everywhere?_

 
The 187 doesn't let product fly around/dust up, mainly (I think) because it's not big and fluffy.  Also, if you apply by making little circles (think "wax on, wax off"), product will go only where you want it to.  Definitely a brush worth investing in, as it also wastes less product.  HTH!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 26, 2006)

i love studio mist, and i really don't know how i did without the 187 brush, no streaking for once and i get good even coverage...i hope they don't up and decide to do away the studio mist, it would be my luck, i know it's perm but you never know with MAC.


----------



## mistella (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the 187 brush, I have 4 of them. I just bought Studio Mist today so I will try it out w/ the brush tomorrow!


----------



## oddinary (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like the 187 really does live up to its name!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Studio Mist coloring?*

Is there anybody who is a NW20-25 who bought the light medium and the color looks weird?

For some reason it looks kinda orange when I put it on but after half an hour or so it finally settled on my skin the right shade... I know this sounds really weird, but I'm kinda confused LOL... could be just my mirror tho... and yes it was thr right shade for me/right colored/ right color matching etc etc...


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

I am a NW15-20 and swatched the light-medium in the store (they were out of light) and it was REALLLY orange on me.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

I'm NC30, sometimes passing for an NC25, and the light medium looks orange even on me, so I try to apply only sheerly.  I actually tried applying SFF NC25 over it but it ended up looking more weird!  I do hope they reformulate them because I love the texture just not the colour. =T


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

I am an NW25 and can attest to the orange thing!  I was thinking about getting some light to mix in with it in the hopes it will add some yellow to it.


----------



## peanut (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

Totally agree with everyone else. I'm an NW20 and it was so wrong on me. Very orange tone. The MA told me to use Light instead, but they were sold out.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

Something I've been doing lately is applying a light dusting of Lightscapade so may face matches more of the "yellowness" of my skin... not the greatest, but better.. =P  But I don't think that'll help NW'ers much..


----------



## mistella (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

Me too! I think I got Medium and it was wayy orange. I didn't know until I looked in a mirror in outdoor light. I returned it but I really didn't want to. I loved the way the finish looked.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

all of them do that, thats why i didn't even bother

that and the fact that it settles into my pores


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

ohhh this is good 2 know i was thinking of getting one in light beacuse i hate wearing heavy foundation and this seemed perfect but if its orange then ewwww no way.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

I got sent one of the Studio Mists a while back (light) and I always take everything and put a little in a vial to take with me, so I spray in the vial and instantly know it's not for me.  Mine's a yellowy-orange color.  ICK.  I'll take a photo of it for you this evening when I get home (I've since sold off the Studio Mist itself - and sadly, the girl that got it complained about the same coloration even though I warned her in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

I'm a W10...I've found that the light medium is a little more orange/pink while the light is more yellow based.  The light medium was a little (ok waaaaaaay) to orange on me, but the light is a little too yellow.  I can get the right color by mixing the two-or by dusting some NW powder over the light.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

Seems like if you have to mix a foundation with other foundations and put light powder over it just so it can look ok then its not a good foundation in the first place haha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist coloring?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_Seems like if you have to mix a foundation with other foundations and put light powder over it just so it can look ok then its not a good foundation in the first place haha_

 
Pretty much.  That and the fact that they just don't smell that great.


----------



## huggablesecret (Mar 1, 2007)

*When did Studo Mist foundation become perm?*

I remember it being LE when I bought it last summer around the sundressing collection, but when did it become permanent?


----------



## Marcita (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: When did Studo Mist foundation become perm?*

It's not permanent at counters but it is available at stores. I'm not sure if all stores or just Pro stores.


----------



## MACActress (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: When did Studo Mist foundation become perm?*

It's permament at all stores, except the blushes, those were all around LE


----------



## VeronikaJ (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: When did Studo Mist foundation become perm?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *huggablesecret* 

 
_I remember it being LE when I bought it last summer around the sundressing collection, but when did it become permanent?_

 
Hmmm? You say you bought these over the summer? Studio Mists didn't come out until early October 2006.  Are you talking about the Sundressing body bronzers that come in a similar type aluminium can dispenser?  Those were limited (but they're being re-released again this Spring).


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: When did Studo Mist foundation become perm?*

studio mist foundations have always been permanent for the freestanding and pro stores. they were LE for the counters. the blushes  were LE for all locations.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: When did Studo Mist foundation become perm?*

i didnt know this thanks for the info


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 20, 2007)

*Studio Mist?*

I've been thinking about buying a different foundation once I'm done with my Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 which I love but I'm always looking to try new things. 
I am an NC37, I usually need medium to full coverage, I have and oily forehead, and I like the porcelaine doll skin look. What are the pros and cons of Studio Mist Foundation?


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

I personally cant wear studio mist (im an nc25-30) becuase i couldnt find a good color out of the 5!. BUT whenever i see a customer who fits the color and wants the sheer coverage i def reccomend that to them first. It's coverage may be sheer but i have found that by doing one layer and letting it sit for a minute then adding a second layer creates a smooth airbrush feel and look. I also think this looks better on people who don't have problamtic skin, and like any liquid type foundtion, you do want to set it with powder. So all in all if you find the color then its perfect but it just depends on how much time you want to spend on putting your foundation on. i suggest you try the select spf 15 with a select sheer powder if the mist doenst work.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*






 Studio Mist has some bad reviews. I agree with MACgirl


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

I prefer mineral makeup over liquid now, but the Studio Mist in Light worked for me shade-wise and I really, really liked the finish. If I was to wear liquid it would be either Studio Mist or Trish McEvoy Even Skin...love them both.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

Love the finish, hate the colour... the colour's worse than SFF!  I've got one but I don't think I'll be repurchasing.  I'd rather try the Mineral Satinfinish, though it's "dewier"-looking and I don't usually prefer it.


----------



## aeni (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

I haven't had any problems with it, though I'm probably lighter.  I combine the lights and mediums to get my own tone and haven't heard anything bad.  I love the bronzer and blush especially - now that we're in summer here, I'm just wearing those.


----------



## calbear (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

I LOVE the studio mist.  I love the finish and the color is perfect for me.  It is flawless.  It is hard if you are unable tofind a color match but if you can it's amazing.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

I wasn't crazy about the foundations but I LOVE the blushes!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

I love studio mist! It was light and matched my skin without any tint to it.  I didn't like how it only lasted about two months. I can't want to get it again!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_I love studio mist! It was light and matched my skin without any tint to it.  I didn't like how it only lasted about two months. I can't want to get it again!_

 

It was only LE at counters. You can buy it online anytime:

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...ID=PROD1  0696


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

i personally like it, but  with all the other foundations out there, i will not be purchasing it again.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_It was only LE at counters. You can buy it online anytime:

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...ID=PROD1  0696_

 
I know. My counter still has it, they still have a lot of LE stuff from early 2006.


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

I was thinking about trying this and was wondering is Light like reaaally light because I'm super pale. Thanks in advance anyone who knows!


----------



## mac_aiken (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Studio Mist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mixxi* 

 
_I was thinking about trying this and was wondering is Light like reaaally light because I'm super pale. Thanks in advance anyone who knows!_

 
I'm an NC 20 and I wear the Light shade. It is a beautiful match for me.


----------



## Stiletto Mafia (Aug 24, 2007)

*Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

How long can I expect this product to last me?


----------



## piperbaby (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

The awnser to that is going to depend on your useage of the product. How often and how much are you using?


----------



## Stiletto Mafia (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

I was using it about 5 days a week. I would spray it on the back of my hand and apply it with the 109 brush just as the mua showed me.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

I cannot remember exactly, but my brother's girlfriend's lasted a good 6 months or so.


----------



## Stiletto Mafia (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

The mua told me it would last about 4-6 months, mine lasted for 4 weeks! I don't think I was using too much.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

I use the stippling brush with it.  Maybe it uses less product but is still effective that way?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

4 weeks? How much coverage do you usually like? Studio Mist Foundation is meant to be a low coverage product, and just to be used to even out your skin tone. It can be worn for medium coverage, however I feel that you can get the same semi-matte finish with Select SPF 15. Using Studio Mist, it's harder to build up because you have to use layers, while Select just is medium coverage product. Both are liquid products as well, the only real difference being Studio Mist is in a cool hip aerosol can. =P Hope that helped!


----------



## Stiletto Mafia (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

Thanks for the responses. It's hard to tell if I was applying too much, I was using Studio Fix before so i guess maybe I was trying to get the same kind of coverage as that.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

Fix is a very high coverage product, while Studio Mist is a very sheer product. They are almost opposites, so you'd definately use up more trying to make it have the coverage Fix has.


----------



## Stiletto Mafia (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Still need an anwser...Stuiod Fix Mist*

That explains it! I really like the coverage of Studio Fix so I just went and got  anther one. Thanks again to everyone!


----------

